

IM client: Instantbird - albb0920
http://blog.instantbird.org/n48-instantbird-1-0-released-in-11-locales.html

======
bajsejohannes
This is not Mozilla's project: <http://www.instantbird.com/faq.html#mozilla>

------
aberkowitz
The title is inaccurate - Instantbird is a project independent of Mozilla
which has been around for a long time.

------
unicornporn
An Android version of this would be nice. I have only found instant messaging
apps for Android that has a centralized model. I give all my passwords
(Jabber, Facebook, Live Messenger, ICQ, AIM) to a third party that acts as
gateway. I'm not comfortable with that.

------
lloeki
The icon definitely does not make me think _IM client_ , but _MUA_.

